# Lots of Patterns



## stann (Mar 3, 2011)

http://www.buggsbooks.com/index.php?index=indexpage

This site includes knit, crochet, sewing, plastic canvas,
woodworking, cross stitch, and string art.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks so much stann for sharing.


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow, lots and lots to look at! Thanks for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## Kait (Feb 23, 2013)

Thank-you will go & have a look.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Great site, lots to check out, thanks for sharing


----------



## weenie (Feb 6, 2013)

Good site. Thanks


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

I took a look at the vintage listing. Fascinating! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks for this site


----------



## valeritta (Mar 13, 2013)

thank you so much for directing people to my site  i greatly appreciate , and i would love love some constructive critisim on making the site, easier, and better to use . Thank you again !!


----------

